# Dwyer Longbows---need opinions



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Well...?


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

some of the best.


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

They make some nice bows. Workmanship is great. Once in a while though I have shot one that just does not shoot well for me. Dave is a great guy to deal with though.


----------



## innate123 (Dec 4, 2006)

Alan:

I work in the same town as Dwyer's shop. Dave took the time to set up my $99 Samick for me and my son. He let us shoot his bows, but as a newbie, all I can tell you now is they shot really smooth and were really quiet. We looked and held the Endeavor, but it wasn't ready for shooting. Yikes, what a beautiful bow. It is on my list some day as I progress in trad shooting. 

All I can say is this, Dave said he puts a little piece of him in every bow and is very meticulous with his work. 

Tim


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Martha, Marc, and innate. I am not really interested in their R/D bows as my Moosejaw Strikeforces made by Gary Sentman are great for that type of bow. I am interested in their Dwyer Original longbow, as I would like to have a 68", somewhat D-shaped longbow (with at least _some_ deflex in the limbs) in my stable, and I am not really interested in Howard Hill bows, so apparently Robertson and Dwyer are my two main choices (there are others, I know, but they're the only two which seem to appeal to me eye)


----------



## innate123 (Dec 4, 2006)

Alan:

I wish I could tell you more about it, I think I shot the Dauntless when I was there, not the original. He did tell me that the original is still his most popular bow I believe. 

Tim


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

It may very well have been a Dauntless, innate. Those are nice looking, and I bet they shoot awesomely as well, but I've got the R/D side of the house covered on this end The Original sure is pretty, I will say...I just want a LONG, somewhat "classical" looking longbow--- I'm not hell bent on speed, although I _hope_ it doesn't spit an arrow like stoned molasses and that it has fairly decent cast...after I get that, I think my buying days may be over...


----------



## innate123 (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL - I hear you. As a newb, I was surprised when Dave told me exactly what you said, that a lot of guys just want a simple, bful and effective long bow. As a newb, I was attracted to the Endeavor as I had never seen a R/D trad bow. 

It will be a long time before I'm able to critique bows I'm guessing. But never-the-less, I'm having fun reading about all of the different bows out there. 

I just met a guy today that apparently does camo dipping for sky archery. How interesting is that when you sell his wife some of your furniture from our moving sale - lol. 

Tim


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

innate123 said:


> LOL - I hear you. As a newb, *I was surprised when Dave told me exactly what you said, that a lot of guys just want a simple, bful and effective long bow*. As a newb, I was attracted to the Endeavor as I had never seen a R/D trad bow.
> 
> It will be a long time before I'm able to critique bows I'm guessing. But never-the-less, I'm having fun reading about all of the different bows out there.
> 
> ...


That doesn't surprise me at all. In fact, seems like a lot of guys over the past few years are more and more interested in getting away from high-tech and buying the older style and _look_---and I can't think of anything more classical looking than a traditional longbow or selfbow...and the number of bowyers making those types of bows is diminishing and the new breed is moving more toward R/D and recurves (at least as far as I can see). There are a few new-breeders like Kegan that may be doing the selfbow/D-shaped longbow thing, but it seems like the number of skilled true longbow makers is getting smaller and smaller...


----------



## mousetail (Mar 10, 2006)

I have had both Robertson and Dwyer longbows and they are both great bows,you won't go wrong with either one. You might want to look at the Great Northern Gritter Getter and Bushbow also.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

mousetail said:


> I have had both Robertson and Dwyer longbows and they are both great bows,you won't go wrong with either one. You might want to look at the Great Northern Gritter Getter and Bushbow also.


I've seen pics of the Great Northern Critter Gitter and it looks nice---similar to what I'm looking for as well. The flat, Hill-style handle on the Bushbow put me off a little, and the Bushbow comes in a max length of 64" AMO, so...Thanks for the input though, and God Bless!


----------



## Lameyknives (Oct 12, 2009)

Ive heard nothing but positive feedback from respected, longtime archers. I havent shot one but that will change as I bought a used Duantless that I hope to have in my hands next week.

I also like there other models, and may eventually buy a "Original" Longbow. One thing I like about the Dwyers is that they start at a very reasonable price ($465), or you can dress it up for extra $.

Anyhow, looking forward to be able to shoot mine, will post a follow up then.


----------



## Swiftspeed10 (Nov 9, 2007)

I put an order in for a Dwyer Endeavor in the beginning of November. Dave and Sue are great people to work with. I recently spoke to him on the phone as he was updating me on my bow and told me he should have it out soon (can't wait!). My endeavor is pretty dressed up bacote riser, Zebra wood Veneers on belly and back, bamboo core, white ash limbs. Got it all for about 650 with shipping so its a great deal. Dave was telling me he can't keep up with the demand for the new Endeavor, it is now the most popular of his bows I believe.

I asked him what his favorite bow was out of all the ones he makes, and he told me the Dauntless is his go to bow.

Anyway, great people to deal with and if you are looking for that D-Shaped traditional bow take a look at the Defiant, really cool bow. I will be posting pics and a review of the bow when it comes in the next few weeks. 

/goodluck


----------



## Lameyknives (Oct 12, 2009)

Just received my 62" 56# Dauntless, after a little tweaking set the brace at 7.5". Very well mannered bow, smooth, fairly quiet, zero shock. The finish and general craftsmanship are top notch.


----------



## innate123 (Dec 4, 2006)

Swiftspeed10 said:


> I put an order in for a Dwyer Endeavor in the beginning of November. Dave and Sue are great people to work with. I recently spoke to him on the phone as he was updating me on my bow and told me he should have it out soon (can't wait!). My endeavor is pretty dressed up bacote riser, Zebra wood Veneers on belly and back, bamboo core, white ash limbs. Got it all for about 650 with shipping so its a great deal. Dave was telling me he can't keep up with the demand for the new Endeavor, it is now the most popular of his bows I believe.
> 
> I asked him what his favorite bow was out of all the ones he makes, and he told me the Dauntless is his go to bow.
> 
> ...


Swift:

Maybe I'll have to run over and take a look at that one. I love the look of the Dwyer, but haven't shot one. :wink:


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the input guys, but I think I am going to have my regular bowyer, Gary Sentman, make me either a Moosejaw Elite or a Moosejaw Classic/Razorback. Great to hear that all those who have purchased Dwyers are very pleased with them though. Always good to hear that there are traditional bowyers out there that are putting out excellent products. God and Christ Bless!


----------

